# Need help setting up QoS



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

I need help either setting up QoS or just completely blocking out torrents on my home router. My roommate uses torrents to download stuff and i cannot play any online games at all and even my web surfing is slow. Now neither me or him pay for the internet but he is a very selfish person and would not listen to request about turning them off . Now i use an Actiontec GT704-WG and it has QoS but i do not know how to prioritize online gaming and web surfing and put torrents(or BitTorrent/uTorrent which is what he uses) down to being able to use as little bandwidth as possible. I dont mind regular downloads as they do not really slow down my online gaming but torrents slow me down the the point where my online gaming is unplayable and even resulting in usually 500+ ping in HL2 and its mods.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.

Since this would be solved by not using P2P, we can't help you "fix" your P2P issue here.


----------

